# WHY!?



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

If you are against hunting and the taking of wildlife offends you why in the world would you go on a hunting forum. Masochistic tendencies? To me its tantamount to harassment to come on a thread designed to tell about hunting exploits and bash hunting? That would be like me trolling vegan sites and PETA sites to trash their beliefs . You are entitled to your beliefs same as mine. Hang out on the PETA sites and comiserate. Don't bother the hunters on here. Just wanted to leave that here.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

It's depends on hunting... I know a lot of stupid hunters that hunt only for sport and not for eat purpose... 
I mean hunting is not a sport... It's a necessity

Edit: I agree with you if you can distinguish hunting from poaching


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Certainly Widget, I will gladly add the caveat, legal hunting for food and or pest control of nuisance species as are designated by governing bodies. How is that?


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

As I just edited my previous message... I'm fine with that... I'm only against killing "just for fun"
In this case it's not hunting and or pest control


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Exactly I am against killing just for fun too.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Killing is fun.. but there's more fun to hunting than just the killing part.. ana me and my family eat what I kill


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Yes hunting is fun, there is a primal aspect, I am against killing for fun only. I love to hunt and will do so until I am forced to stop. Outside of pests, Starlings, rats etc I eat what I kill. Game is tasty. I've even tried starling ...not much meat and not tasty


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If someone posts in this forum attacking hunting, report the post and one of us will take care of it. The reason for having a separate forum for slingshot hunting is so hunters can share experiences without harassment. To be fair and protect the feelings of antis is why we don't allow kill shots in other fourms.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Henry in Geneva said:


> If someone posts in this forum attacking hunting, report the post and one of us will take care of it. The reason for having a separate forum for slingshot hunting is so hunters can share experiences without harassment. To be fair and protect the feelings of antis is why we don't allow kill shots in other fourms.


Thanks Henry, will do


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Again... Thanks Henry! Seen so many hunters get hammered on here.. been reluctant to post.


----------

